# can eating leaves harm a puppy ?



## adgroom (Nov 21, 2010)

we can only take our little bundle of fun in the back garden at the moment as she hasn't had her 2nd jab yet, but she keeps eating leaves. We find ourselves constantly fishing them out of her mouth ?

will it harm her if we accidentally miss a few ? we're worried incase it upsets her tum


----------



## harrysmum03 (Nov 5, 2010)

mine hides behind the bbq so could eat anything but so far shes not been ill. she had her 2nd jab 2days ago now just gotta wait 2 weeks and she can go out at last.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not sure if they can harm her, but maybe sweep up the majority of the leaves so she can't get so many.


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

There shouldnt be anything wrong with the leaves, its if there is anything on them such as slugs or snails. If the pup accidently eats one during her fun in the leaves it could cause lungworm which can be fatal.


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

Odin used to, infact still does.... 
ive never had a problem just dont let her eat toooo many 
and check on what plants and things are poiseness to make sure you dont have anything in you garden that will harm her.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/22846-poisonous-items-dogs-could-save-you-dogs-life.html
have a look on there not sure if that will help but you will certainly learn something, i did! 
xx

what pup do you have??


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

A lot of plants can be poisonous to dogs even some common ones like g daffodils, ivy, foxglove, honey suckle, horse chestnut, clematis to name but a few. (some of which are not a problem this time of year) So the answer is yes some could be a problem depending on what you have in your garden. Best thing to do would be look up what plants you have on the internet and remove them if necessary if they are a danger and she has this habit.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon has been eating leaves and anything he can get his teeth into, I've almost stopped trying to get things out of his mouth, I value my fingers to much :lol:.


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

loukodi said:


> There shouldnt be anything wrong with the leaves, its if there is anything on them such as slugs or snails. If the pup accidently eats one during her fun in the leaves it could cause lungworm which can be fatal.


Not to scare the wits out of the OP or nothing ... 

I would suggest you try your best to fish them out before she eats them ...


----------

